# Apistogramma cacatuoides Gold.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys wanted to share one of my apistos. 

Enjoy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats a lovely fish! The orange really seems to be a nice highlite..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

This is what the little guy looked like when I first bought him.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow.. what a difference! How long ago was that?


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

sick, i got 4 that are similar to the juvie, bought them under yellow body apistogrammas cac, cant wait for them to grow to the adults you have


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Wow.. what a difference! How long ago was that?


Well I have no clue how old it was when i bought it at big als. But it was brought in for some reason. Anyways i bought it and it was in not the greatest shape about 6-8 months ago.

About a month ago it started showing growth and now its getting great colour.

I am hoping to get a normal female and start breeding them sometime.

Thanks Djtbster They are pretty awesome. When i went to buy it it was unlabeled. The people that were there didn't have a clue what it was but i knew and had to tell them so they could sell it. Even when i did tell them they couldn't sell it to me until the manager was back. I waited a month to be able to buy the darn thing but I finally got him.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

i got mine maybe month and a bit ago, there growing slowly, not as fast as i hoped, im hoping to get atleast a pair from these 4 i have


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice Kelly great colors.


----------

